# New Compot from Windy Hill and Seedling Comparison



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a compot of Paphiopedilum Bryce Larkin ( micranthum x Fumi's Delight) from Marylin.

Upon receipt, I made them into even smaller compots of two plants in each 3 inch pot. Some seedlings already had stolon at this stage! 

The larger seedlings are Magic Lantern from a compot I bought from Windy Hill about 18 months ago.
These were the size of Bryce Larkin back then. 
I think still another two years or so before starting to bloom! 

Grow up, guys!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking good. Very healthy seedlings.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2016)

Marilyn always has good plants and these
babies are beautiful.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 10, 2016)

I think my magic lantern may have been from the same lot. Looking forward to some beautiful blooms one day.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice, you should think about selling your extra Parvis to me!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

abax said:


> Marilyn always has good plants and these
> babies are beautiful.



She does!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> I think my magic lantern may have been from the same lot. Looking forward to some beautiful blooms one day.



Did you get a compot or flask, too?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice, you should think about selling your extra Parvis to me!



Hey, Delrosi!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2016)

I know, I know, but coming uptown for just one plant... OMG the #6 in the afternoon!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

I guess you didn't see that last post somewhere. 
I offered to deliver it to your building and leave it on the way to SoHo. 
I wasn't sure about the apartment number, although I think I have it right.
PM me or text me your apt number to make sure.
I can leave it at the front desk, right?


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 10, 2016)

Beautiful looking babies.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I guess you didn't see that last post somewhere.
> I offered to deliver it to your building and leave it on the way to SoHo.
> I wasn't sure about the apartment number, although I think I have it right.
> PM me or text me your apt number to make sure.
> I can leave it at the front desk, right?



No, we are the poor people building, no doorman. If the security guard is there maybe, but bettre to ring the bell or mail it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

lol give me your apt. Hate going to and waiting at the post office in America!


----------

